# AFI vs Chapman vs LMU vs Feirstein



## Ijustwantacat

Hi!

So I’m lucky enough to have gotten into every school I applied to this year when I wasn’t really expecting to get into any and I’m feeling a bit overwhelmed. 

I applied to AFI, Chapman, Loyola and Feirstein and got in them all—I didn’t apply to NYU, USC or UCLA and honestly I didn’t even think to for some reason, but now I’m sort of wishing I had. 

I’m just wondering if anyone in a similar situation, or current students alumni of any of these schools has any input they’d like to share, no matter how subjective. I’ve lived in New York before but never LA and don’t really know what to expect. 

Thanks!


----------

